# First post on Specktra :) Dark blue, Glittery Eye look.



## aphroditedearx (Apr 14, 2008)

Some may have seen this on MUA/LJ but I've never posted here, so thought I would try
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, enjoy -





























































































Thanks!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh thats GORGEOUS, I really love this look. Great tut, thanks.


----------



## gardenteaparty (Apr 14, 2008)

love your makeup!! x


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 14, 2008)

This is so pretty!  I love it!


----------



## Gadook (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow! 
I usually stay far away from blues, though my eyes are blue, 
but this is beautiful!


----------



## glassy girl (Apr 14, 2008)

very nice!!


----------



## lindsay_lu (Apr 14, 2008)

this is beautiful!!
i really want that glitter now


----------



## Hilly (Apr 14, 2008)

So hot! Love this and love how you did the glitter!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 14, 2008)

Love this look!


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 14, 2008)

Makes me want to get some glitter.


----------



## *Cailin* (Apr 14, 2008)

WOW, this is really really beautiful! Those colours are amazing and they go perfectly with your eyecolour. I have to try that


----------



## bartp (Apr 14, 2008)

very professional from beginning to end. Great picture quality too... how did you manage to take such good close ups? what ligthing did you use? Taking the pictures is usually the trickiest part of a tutorial for me.


----------



## gelydh (Apr 14, 2008)

Really great tutorial, I'll definitely be trying this!


----------



## esmeralda89 (Apr 14, 2008)

WOW!! where do I start GORGEOUS eyebrows, GORGEOUS eye makeup but  i do wish you suggested what to use for cheeks and lips. Thanks


----------



## bittersweet (Apr 14, 2008)

It looks great! and it's so easy! Pretty Cool!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 14, 2008)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## aphroditedearx (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_very professional from beginning to end. Great picture quality too... how did you manage to take such good close ups? what ligthing did you use? Taking the pictures is usually the trickiest part of a tutorial for me._

 
Thanks, I just use white lamp light, direct it towards my eye & take the photo very close to my eye using the Macro mode


----------



## aphroditedearx (Apr 14, 2008)

I used Nude blush (Tenderling iirc) & Peachy Nude lips


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 14, 2008)

Great tutorial!  I really love this look and I can't wait to see more!


----------



## FWBChick (Apr 14, 2008)

You had me at sparkles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Beautiful!!!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 14, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 14, 2008)

This is soo gorgeous! I'm loving the glitters.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 14, 2008)

that's so pretty!


----------



## fingie (Apr 15, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 15, 2008)

This is a hot look!  Great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 15, 2008)

Wonderful look! I also love your tutorial, very clear, concise and the picture quality is excellent. Lastly, you have gorgeous eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would love to see you post more in the future


----------



## elongreach (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 15, 2008)

beautiful!! definitely gonna try that


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 15, 2008)

As everyone else has said this is stunning! Sadly I do not have either e/s but am wondering how it would look with using the alternative e/s I have in different brands or a different color combo. either way I will be trying this for sure!

I had a random question though ~ do you use the Untitled paint just as a base or for color? I ask because I have Painterly in a paint pot sample and I also have UD's potion primer I guess it depends on your reason for using it.


----------



## ilovecheese (Apr 16, 2008)

Awesome look! You made it seem so easy, can't wait to try it


----------



## anneh89 (Apr 16, 2008)

Awesum Tutorial!!!

Simple + beautiful. ^_^


----------



## Jot (Apr 16, 2008)

totallly love it. great tut x


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 16, 2008)

WOW great tutorial! I really want those colours now, I love bluey-greens


----------



## mreichert (Apr 16, 2008)

The best tut I have ever seen!!! This is gorgeous!


----------



## anjecakes (Apr 17, 2008)

I realllly love this! Though I cannot see myself "pulling it off," I will definitely try it. I don't have to leave the house.


----------



## mellybelly (Apr 17, 2008)

i really adore this look; the best part is that you didn't use as much products to create gorgeous eyes.


----------



## gypsiebabie (Apr 17, 2008)

that is gorgeous!!! =)


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 17, 2008)

I think this just might be the prettiest look I have ever seen on here!


----------



## daffie (Apr 17, 2008)

Soo gorgeous! I LOVE the glitters!


----------



## thezander (Apr 17, 2008)

gorgeous! hope to see more soon!


----------



## xJUDYx (Apr 17, 2008)

great tut! love love the glitter


----------



## magmunnen (Apr 17, 2008)

gee great tut!


----------



## eenerkwak (Apr 17, 2008)

wow pretty! :] love the glitter liner idea


----------



## ilorietta (Apr 17, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Apr 17, 2008)

This is gorgeous! You've inspired me to try aqua again! Wish you had a full face shot though! I wanna see more


----------



## charlieee (Apr 17, 2008)

this is gorgeous!


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 17, 2008)

Gorgeous ! I've been looking for different ways to wear dark blues, looking forward to more from you


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Apr 17, 2008)

This is awesome!!! Thank youuu!!


----------



## kitten (Apr 17, 2008)

amazing :O


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 17, 2008)

really really nice.. i love it a lot


----------



## delidee32 (Apr 17, 2008)

So simple and so gorgeous, thanks for sharing


----------



## astronaut (Apr 18, 2008)

omgggggg so so pretty!


----------



## Maktgalena (Apr 18, 2008)

Very pretty! The glitter made such a big difference. The makeup was really nice before but yea, the glitter really puched it to the Wow


----------



## amethystangel (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, that's so beautiful!


----------



## catz1ct (Apr 19, 2008)

wow


----------



## nikki (Apr 19, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 19, 2008)

i love the glitter!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Apr 21, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Apr 21, 2008)

great tutorial! and this is your first post? well it was amazing. i suck at taking pictures... mine always come out too blurry or washed out. so i kinda get discouraged to even make a tut. but i love seeing everyone elses tut. yours was especially great.  please keep em coming!


----------



## Graziella*K (Apr 21, 2008)

I love this !!!! Amazing tutorial ... gorgeous look and beautiful photos : You rock !!! I'm sooo trying this asap ^_^'

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## Aingeal (Apr 21, 2008)

Saw this on LJ, but it's still beautiful! ;]


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 22, 2008)

That is just gorgeous! I love the colors and glitter, and your pics are SO clear. Great job!!


----------



## Leilani78 (Apr 22, 2008)

This is very gorgeous! I like how you kept it minimal and easy. Thanks!


----------



## deathcabber (Apr 22, 2008)

Eeeeps! Im so glad you did this tutorial, I wanted to message you on MUA soooo many times and ask what you used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Freaking gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jroos (Apr 22, 2008)

I love this it is so beautiful!! How do you line the top waterline??


----------



## krnangel33 (Apr 22, 2008)

this look is so pretty !
& your eyes are gorgeous


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 22, 2008)

very clear! thank you. I love how u show every product in the beginning too. you're actually the reason i went to mac to see vanilla pigment in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(didn't buy, but it still looks grrrreat on YOU


----------



## marciagordon189 (Apr 22, 2008)

Love it.....Beautiful


----------



## mslitta (Apr 23, 2008)

That is so flippin hot. I love how you lined you eyes with the glitter. Also thanks to you I know how I will be using my glitter next time.


----------



## Miss Diamonte (Apr 23, 2008)

absolutely stunning... love it.

Just a question would those colours look good on dark brown eyes?

ta


----------



## makeupNdesign (Apr 23, 2008)

Stunning! And great photos and tutorial description. May I ask what font you used btw?


----------



## vveinee (Apr 23, 2008)

Really pretty. Love your line the lower eye tips.


----------



## Doowop (Apr 25, 2008)

beautiful beyond words..one of the best I've ever seen on the internet, I'm not kidding. Love the editing of the photos too.. it's very beautiful!! You got talent. And you just convinced me to buy Deep Truth.


----------



## rbella (Apr 25, 2008)

I've already told you a million times-you're eyes are so beautiful!!!! They make me sick!!!!!!!


----------



## OohJeannie (Apr 25, 2008)

I need Deep Truth in my life!

Thanks


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_They make me sick!!!!!!!_

 
LOL, what a compliment


----------



## SuomeaSorceress (Apr 27, 2008)

A lovely tutorial, I especially like the glitter, I think that gives the make-up an extra special touch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Very well done, I've learned some techniques from this!
Thanks so much, looking forward to more!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Apr 27, 2008)

i love this! your eyes are such a lovely colour aswell!
thankyouuu x x


----------



## Taj (Apr 27, 2008)

easy pretty eye makeup. I like the soft glitters look. Thats so wearable for daytime ! ! !


----------



## Patricia (May 1, 2008)

i'm glad you started posing here cos you have amazing skills

keep posting please!


----------



## blindpassion (May 2, 2008)

sooooooo beautiful!


----------



## venusapollo (May 2, 2008)

what a pretty look. and thanks for posting the brushes you used! I need to invest in some decent ones and always wonder what they look like.


----------



## makeba (May 2, 2008)

this is beautiful


----------



## HapaDynazty (May 2, 2008)

ooohh i love this!


----------



## rabideloise (May 4, 2008)

Very nice! Love the blues


----------



## cuiran (May 5, 2008)

wow! amazing!


----------



## mrs. bebee917 (May 6, 2008)

love it... ur pix came out perfect!!!


----------



## auryin (May 9, 2008)

very nice.... I love this look....thans you


----------



## mommymac (May 9, 2008)

That's Hot!


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 11, 2008)

This is a perfect combo!!!


----------



## xShoegal (May 12, 2008)

Thats lovely and works so great with ur eyes!


----------



## ashleezy (May 12, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## glam8babe (May 12, 2008)

LOVE it


----------



## indaco (May 13, 2008)

wow....thank you for this tutorial...the make up is fabulous


----------



## fairytale22 (May 14, 2008)

Wow this is sooo pretty!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (May 14, 2008)

Gorgeous look and gorgeous photos for the tutorial! I hope you'll consider making more in the future!


----------



## JessieLovesMac (May 14, 2008)

stunning!!


----------



## stradafacendo (May 16, 2008)

wow


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 16, 2008)

This is so nice. I love it!


----------



## miamorlt (May 16, 2008)

Those colors are perfect together.  Great Work!!!  I will be using this to go out tonight!  Coooooooooooool!!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 19, 2008)

How did I miss this? It's FLAWLESS!


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

That looks GORGEOUS on you!! Omg Love love love!


----------



## sixxmum (May 23, 2008)

My eyelids are green with jealousy : )


----------



## amelianik (May 27, 2008)

i like this look!!!!!!..
im going to buy that eyeshadow (parrot and deep truth)..i hope mac will still have those... =(


----------



## Mac_Wendy (May 27, 2008)

ohh just lovely,


----------



## bgajon (May 27, 2008)

Got to get me some Deep Truth, love the look!! Great job your eyes look sooo beautiful!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 27, 2008)

I just got the glitter today!!! I'm so excited to try this out!


----------



## cuiran (May 28, 2008)

Bevautiful


----------



## Emmi (May 28, 2008)

I love this!!! I really need to try that out!!! Great job!


----------



## bellaconnie80 (May 28, 2008)

Fun and beautiful


----------



## ItaliNicki (May 28, 2008)

This is the first tut. I've seen where someone used the mixing medium/glitter. It looks soooooooooooo beautiful! This is defenitely something I want to try!!


----------



## tsukiyomi (May 29, 2008)

This is perfect! I absolutely love it.


----------



## Pluie (May 30, 2008)

Great tut ^^ looks beautiful ^^


----------



## Pinklady77 (May 31, 2008)

That's gorgeous & the pictures are so clear


----------



## Jewls.Fabbxo (Jun 1, 2008)

Trying this for sure . Its Deffinate attention graber


----------



## katexlouise (Jun 17, 2008)

That's really really stunning! I'd never have thought to use the glitter with mixing medium


----------



## mello (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow I love this!


----------



## makeup lover (Jun 17, 2008)

simple, easy and yet classy!!!


----------



## Divinity (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice look and great job!!


----------



## majo0511 (Jun 17, 2008)

sin palabras me has dejado de la hermosura de ese maquillaje.-


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I love that!
I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 28, 2008)

Hot & Amazing


----------



## zapphire (Jun 28, 2008)

i love it!


----------



## Celly (Jun 29, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 29, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## genie707 (Jun 30, 2008)

Omg I cant even explian how much I LOVE THIS!!!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 3, 2008)

you are so amazing! please do more tuts!


----------



## Margolicious (Jul 3, 2008)

Flawless. Looks like you are ready to party


----------



## mslips (Jul 3, 2008)

very nicely done! love the touch of glitter. you use my favorite mascara! =D


----------



## Kaminoke (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow, that's so simple, but so pretty!

Something else to try with the 3D glitter


----------



## Flaerong (Jul 5, 2008)

O__O.  Your eyes were beautiful even without the makeup, but with the makeup you looked like some kind of fairy, or nymph.  I also like how the color of the pigments match your eyes


----------



## misslolipop (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh wow! You have really pretty eyes!!

Loved your tut <3


----------



## moonlit (Jul 26, 2008)

lovely colors! I wana get deep truth now ....


----------



## MUALindsay (Jul 29, 2008)

OH MY, I love it!


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 29, 2008)

Stunning!!!
Wow!


----------



## jt1088 (Aug 16, 2008)

soooooooooooo preettyyy!


----------



## magia (Aug 17, 2008)

Extra hot!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 19, 2008)

that looks so amazing! i love this tut and your look! (=


----------



## bebegirl88 (Aug 19, 2008)

More Tuts please!!! 
I'm so going to try this!!!


----------



## RJN (Aug 19, 2008)

Luv it!


----------



## User49 (Aug 19, 2008)

Your photos are so clear! I love Blues! This is gorgeous :0)


----------



## lalaa (Sep 19, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## MareMare (Sep 20, 2008)

your eyes are so gorgeous!


----------



## ragdolly (Sep 22, 2008)

i suddenly believe i can not live without those colors
the shape of your eyeshadow is awesome

do more!


----------



## lolita_018 (Sep 24, 2008)

i loooove your tutos! your work is very clean!
hooot look! i love this!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Sep 24, 2008)

Very pretty and special look! thanks!


----------



## Nush (Sep 24, 2008)

thats blimmin gorgeous!!! beautiful eyes !


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 26, 2008)

Really really gorgeous, I love the glitter!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2008)

This is bloody gorgeous.  I will be trying this look tomorrow... it looks so easy to do.  Thanks.


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Sep 28, 2008)

This is so beautiful! I love seeing blue on blue eyes! Btw, your eye color is stunning!


----------



## .Alice. (Oct 1, 2008)

This has inspired me to get the glitter!


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Oct 1, 2008)

so sexy


----------



## oOoasiangurloOo (Oct 5, 2008)

Wowwww....love it! simply Gorgeous


----------

